#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-21
<myname_> hi ppl
<myname_> bluetooth not working. need help
<oli> h
<pavlushka> hey pavel_ :)
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, hi. Do you have a moment for a PM?
<flexiondotorg> OK
<edward_> Hello?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-22
<bkhm> Hola!
<jeffeee> Hello I am new to Ubuntu Mate.
<jeffeee_> Hello
<jeffeee_> Just learning to use system.
<mark__> hi
<mark__> how to get the compiz work?
<ouroumov> mark__, go to MATE Tweak -> Windows -> Window Manager, and select the Compiz option
<mark__> ty...
<mark__> sino dito taga pinas?
<ouroumov> !es | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mark__> sa nakakabasa, kumusta?
<lhj> join
<lhj> ls
<LeeArvin> join ubuntu-mat
<LeeArvin> join ubuntu-mate
<LeeArvin> join #ubuntu-mate
<LeeArvin> hi
<LeeArvin> join #ubuntu
<LeeArvin> join ubuntu
<snake> hi
<snake> can I right click on any windows exe program and run it?
<snake> right click and click run as exe
<swift110> hey
<mate|46914> hi
<mate|46914> noone here?
<TheMarius> im here
<swift110> im here
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-23
<rthornton> question about installing HP Laserjet 1536dnf software
<rthornton> it seems to need many dependencies - should I go ahead like adding dbus support or not?
<schultza> Trying to get the nice menu from Linux Mint into Ubuntu Mate, is there still an ability for that or do I need to move to Linux Mint for this?
<masnell> @rthornton: I run a similar model, shld be no problem with the dependencies
<Guest67579> Where is 'About this Computer' on MATE?
<Guest67579> I have found it. It is in 'System Monitor' in tab 'System'.
<rthornton> @masnell if one installs this software on Uuntu 16.04, then it will have similar scanning functions of the windows versions?  I have two Win. 7 VM's which work fine with the windows versions and I can scan from my Ubuntu system via the Win. 7 VM, but it would be nice to have same  functionality directly with the Linux Host.
<masnell> @rthornton: Yes,  scanning is part of the install (uses SANE), and probably part of the dependencies you are seeing listed for installation
<rthornton> I installed the Sane software from the ubuntu software center but it fails to work.  I sees the printer, but I think it wants the printer to be physically connected?  I am using it as a network printer.
<masnell> @rthornton: you may need to run 'hp-plugin-ubuntu' in a terminal to get the proprietary components installed
<masnell> It will install the HP plugin.
<masnell> I use my HP MFP over the network without issue. Sometimes I need to reinstall the plugin because of the scenario you describe (tho 16.04.1 seems to date to be more stable)
<rthornton> got it working now!
<rthornton> great!!
<rthornton> so I can scan from any device in my house
<DerRaiden> hey folks
<ouroumov_> hi DerRaiden
<DerRaiden> hi ouroumov_
<nightraid> Hi everyone is Ubuntu Mate 16.04 stable and have Nvidia Driver available GForce 1070 series?
<nightraid> i'm running in virtualbox right now so I would like to ask anyone who used this version if there is no problem for nvidia drivers GForce 1070 series
<nightraid> I appreciate any reply
<nebula_> a
<nebula_> s
<nebula_> d
<nebula_> u there?
<nebula_> exit
<nebula_> sudo -i
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-24
<guest-leybsq> hi
<lvxin> 1
<devbie> Hi can someone pls tell me which ports are used by apt-get? my sys admin (a windows guy, so no support from him...) has been tightening the security settings; now all outbound ports are closed by default and I need to let him know the exat minimum requirements. does the firewall need to open just ports 53 (udp) + 443 (tcp)? thanks
<gennady> Hi, I just installed ubuntu-mate on my laptop and two issues. 1st, I can't get Flash to work on Chromium. It works on Firefox though.
<gennady> 2nd. I set up 3 family accounts. When I turn the computer on, it automatically logs into my account.
<gennady> It doesn't give me a log in screen to choose. When I turn the computer on from sleep, it does give me a choice.
<alex-BDA53832477> Hi. 2nd issue should be solvable by going to control center -> Users and Groups and uncheck the "dont ask for password at login" box (I guess thats causing the issue).
<alex-BDA53832477> As for flash ... no idea :)
<gennady> Thanks Alex, that box is unchecked already
<miller_> whick one install kodi already ?
<swift110> hey
<murilo> meu teclado abnt2 n~ao acentua
<TheUncertainMan> Good evening everyone
<alkisg> Good evening TheUncertainMan
<TheUncertainMan> Got a RaspPi question if anyone's available?
<TheUncertainMan> For the past couple of months I've experienced sound stuttering with my RaspPi. Apparently it's to do with the fact that I've got it plugged into a tv via hdmi. Though I hear other things
<TheUncertainMan> Would increasing my GPU Memory help with this at all?
<TheUncertainMan> Or providing more power with a better micro-usb charger?
<Guest69117> just installed mate 16.04. the greeter login page's resolution is huge on my laptop. How can you modify that in Mate?
<Guest69117> I have looked at the /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/99_ubuntu-mate.conf
<Guest69117> you can change the DPI, but that doesn't increase the icons...
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-25
<nomic> why are you worried about wht the greeter looks like
<nomic> its the same on mine
<nomic> resolves on login
<nomic> isn't an issue
<Guest69117> well. ok. It seems silly that the greeter resolution can't be changed. It looks crappy on a 4k screen.
<ali1234> you can probably change the icon theme
<ali1234> it is gtk after all
<ali1234> you could also switch to a different front end
<ali1234> there are several different ones for lightdm
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<Guest69117> yeah. I figured that i would need to try another greeter. I thought I would ask in case it was a quick fix. Thanks ali1234!
<ali1234> i bet the unity greeter handles 4k
<ali1234> the greeter completely exits when you log in so it doesn't matter at all which one you use
<Guest69117> Cool. Thanks!
<MigueMx45> hola estimados linuxeros
<aristoteles> Hello?
<aristoteles> Nobody there?
<TwoNotes1> I have UbuntuMATE 1604.  How do I get ncurses6 on there?   apt search only shows v5 available
<funeralparlor> is it possible to instal tor on ubuntu mate?
<nandhakumar> hai
<mate|11354> hey! Spricht hier wer deutsch? :)
<mate|11354> habe ein Problem mit dem mate-panel
<_maze> sup
<_maze> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (1.33GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.9 GiB Total (1.6 GiB Free) Swap: 0 bytes Total (0 bytes Free) • Storage: 9.2 GB / 18.0 GB (8.8 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub • Uptime: 9m 23s
<_maze> sup
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-26
<thebored> dont have anything valuable to say, but just wanted to give a shout out, that ubuntu mate is wonderful. and thank you for the hard work. i only ever use mate or i3.
<smash_> salut
<dh_> hello everyone, I am a new one
<alessandro_> Hello , I have a problem with raspberry . When i download with my wireless connection at one point the connection drops. This thing only happens with raspberry. I use ubuntu mate, I have not made any particular setting and the power of the wireless network is excellent. No special setup was done on the wireless router.
<alessandro_> Anyone have any suggestions, thank you in advance ..
<steven__> hallo
<sohesh> hi
<Asenssy> Hallo all
<Asenssy> I just installed ubuntu-mate-wellcome and ran the chat
<Asenssy> could someone help me
<Asenssy> I want to run joomla on my ubuntu
<Asenssy> I did install LAMP stack
<Asenssy> I did download Joomla
<Asenssy> and now I'm stacked
<Asenssy> what should I do further
<Asenssy> thank you in advance
<montru_> if I have installed an application manually. How do I make it to appear in the menu? for example, inside applications -> programming
<montru_> or applications -> office. Whatever I want.
<ouroumov__> Most applications create a launcher automatically
<ouroumov__> If yours didn't you can do it manually and then add a new menu item
<montru_> ouroumov__ : I found adding the menu item in system->preferences. It worked. thanks :)
<mate|83961> Hello, is anybody else experiencing slow update downloads?
<karthyk> mate|83961 its just you
<SuperEngineer> Discovery of the week:  if you turn your wireless keyboard off before aiming a dyson at it, it works much better if you remember to turn it back on afterwards
<caleb_> hello
<Jinnai> I just installed Ubuntu Mate. I kind of hope I can replace Windows 7 with it, but I'm having some issues...
<Jinnai> wow linux is good if all you want to do is watch videos and browse the internet and are so unfortunate as to not know how to hack Windows validation
<nomic> ?
<nomic> idiot
<Jinnai> Well, it';s very frustrating! This is not the only channel I'm in, and everywhere I go when I ask for help the only thing people say is to tell me to use some other distro
<Jinnai> Obviously there's someone somewhere who understands how things work but they sure are hard to find.
<nomic> !
<sadism> hi
<meat_slop> Does anyone know a way to get plank to mirror between two monitors?
<meat_slop> I tried the steps here: https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/876/how-can-i-get-plank-and-wingpanel-on-both-monitors-without-mirroring-screens
<meat_slop> but that didn't work for me.
<marshal> Hiya!  Any zfs experts here?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-27
<erkan^> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz (2,49GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,7 GiB Total (3,3 GiB Free) Swap: 3,8 GiB Total (3,8 GiB Free) • Storage: 7,1 GB / 54,0 GB (46,9 GB Free) • VGA: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter @ Intel Corporation 440FX - 82441FX PMC [Natoma] • Uptime: 4m 5s
<mate|28647> hi
<ubuntu-mate> help
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<highas> http://www.renegadetribune.com/aliens/
<highas> This was Scott Roberts’ first video from 2007. It explains how we can accurately view our enemies as ‘aliens’.
<KAYDEN61> MetaNova, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0_BZphQ7Qo "Sorry Mom, I was wrong about the Holocaust"
<rananjay> tusharm, hi
<rananjay> wassup
<rananjay> does ubuntu mate comes with pre-installed chat room?
<mate|23324> hey guys i have a question
<mate|23324> i have seen in a youtube video that there is a shortcut to show a basic system monitor from the top, in an other video it was a terminal. Can anyone tell me where to find the settings for that option ?
<Akuli> right-click the top bar, add to panel, application launcher ?
<Akuli> or just drag and drop anything from the menu to the top bar?
<mate|23324> thanks
<angolmois> hohoho
<TWO808> im using oracle vm virtualbox but cant setup a kali linux i have the required iso images and when i boot and do graphical install it tells me the pae error message but when i turn on pae and do a graphical install it just gives me a black screen
<robert__> anyone have any luck installing Microsoft SQL server on raspberry pi version?
<TWO808> no never really used one
<montru_> Using vlc the image of the video is always on top of everything. You can't see the drop down menus or even if you put another window on top. Did anyone experienced this behaviour?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-20
<shadow8472> Hi, I'm new to Linux and I've been trying to get a MineCraft server running using the Software Boutique. There are no shortage of old tutorials out there, and I'm having trouble pointing my bash file to the server jar file. Where can I find it, or am I going about this wrong?
<mate|70022> This is my mac https://everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac_g5_1.8_20.html   How I can start installing Umate on this?
<jean-guillaume> Hello
<scootergrisen> Can anyone here delete/rename things on transifex?
<jose__>  
<ubuntu-mate> just installled
<rob> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<scootergrisen> Can anyone here change things on transifex? Like delete/rename languages?
<shadow8472> I might as well repost my question from yesterday: Hi, I'm new to Linux and I've been trying to get a MineCraft server running using the Software Boutique. There are no shortage of old tutorials out there, and I'm having trouble pointing my bash file to the server jar file. Where can I find it, or am I going about this wrong?
<sixwheeledbeast> shadow8472: I can help what are you trying to do with your script?
<shadow8472> @sixwheeledbeast, I'm just trying to get a server started.
<sixwheeledbeast> shadow8472: ok
<sixwheeledbeast> what are you trying to do with the script tho?
<sixwheeledbeast> just start the server or manage it too?
<shadow8472> I want the server files to be saved in their own file.
<sixwheeledbeast> I have never used the boutique for any mc stuff I install it all manually
<sixwheeledbeast> You need a copy of the latest server jar and put it in the folder you what to run it from
<shadow8472> So, am I supposed to download the jar file and then set it up with a package manager?
<sixwheeledbeast> not everything in linux needs to be done with the package manager, you are new to ubuntu-mate correct?
<shadow8472> Yes.
<sixwheeledbeast> and linux too?
<shadow8472> Ubuntu.
<sixwheeledbeast> It doesn't matter to much but are you on Ubuntu or Ubuntu-MATE distribution?
<shadow8472> Ubuntu-MATE distro.
<sixwheeledbeast> great. the latest linux jar is on mc.net here https://minecraft.net/en-us/download/server
<sixwheeledbeast> the instruction on how to use the jar are on the page but I can help too if you need. Are you just planning on running vanilla?
<shadow8472> I want to get a vanilla world running, but after that, I intend to get a Spigot server going.
<shadow8472> Just for my immediate family.
<sixwheeledbeast> I can't help much with spigot but I have run plenty vanilla servers, IMO there is no need for spigot unless you plan modded if close family
<sixwheeledbeast> Do you have the jar?
<shadow8472> I haven't gone and downloaded it again yet.
<shadow8472> I will say, I am familiar with running it in Windows.
<sixwheeledbeast> Not used windows in years so no idea how different it is
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe there is an installer whereas you can run the jar straight from the command line (CLI) here
<shadow8472> Windows has you download the Jar.
<shadow8472> No installer, no admin permission required.
<sixwheeledbeast> If you grab the jar you can put it in it's own directory. Navigate to that directory in a terminal (CLI) and run the command to start with --nogui
<sixwheeledbeast> You will hit the EULA the server will fail to start and you will need to edit the usual files
<shadow8472> Typical.
<shadow8472> I guess I am trying to navigate from the target file to wherever the jar file ended up, where it can auto update.
<sixwheeledbeast> the jar don't auto update you would need to down the server grab the new jar and replace it
<sixwheeledbeast> if I understand the question correctly?
<sixwheeledbeast> downloads would be in /home/username/Downloads if that's how the browser is set. I would open Places and put in it's own directory
<guest-gtr2uf> hi
<shadow8472> From what I can tell, the Software Boutique is fairly new?
<sixwheeledbeast> Several years old, it's just a way of introducing new users to ubuntu-mate a bit easier. Linux users would use other methods, I haven't really used it much.
<shadow8472> OK, I thought I saw a mid-2017 article saying the new one wasn't out *yet*.
<shadow8472> I am more interested in learning the correct way to do things and why than *a* way to do things.
<sixwheeledbeast> Makes it easier for a new linux user to get and setup programs they are used to from say windows or whatever. 17.10.15 here so not old at all.
<sixwheeledbeast> a month if that
<shadow8472> I thought it bore a strong resemblance to how you get Android apps. I guess it makes sense with Android being based on Linux, Debian was it?
<sixwheeledbeast> there are many different ways to do lots of things here and even more opinion on whats better. it's Linux the world is your oyster.
<shadow8472> That's discouraging and comforting at the same time...
<sixwheeledbeast> Android is far from desktop inux, but uses the Kernel
<shadow8472> It sure gave me a sneak preparation to it though.
<sixwheeledbeast> As I say the boutique is just a new user friendly package manager but you are not tied to anything in Linux. there a loads of package manager out there. Minecraft is Java, well Java Edition is so if you have java on your machine it will run from the CLI without it being "installed as a program" so to speak
<sixwheeledbeast> I would have to check but I believe if there is a version in the boutique it will be someones PPA.
<shadow8472> PPA?
<sixwheeledbeast> Personal Package Archive
<shadow8472> OK, so I guess I have some more research lain out for me.
<shadow8472> Thanks.
<shadow8472> I was partially concerned with the common "Welcome to Linux: You don't need a security program if you are careful with how your downloads" message.
<sixwheeledbeast> because?
<shadow8472> Two or three of the first places I came across said to always use package managers and the like.
<sixwheeledbeast> oh I see
<shadow8472> One of which I think was official.
<shadow8472> Of course, one of the other places also said that even if you are infected, it's likely targeting Windows.
<sixwheeledbeast> Well I consider a direct download from mojang installed correctly more secure that someones PPA. Even tho I am sure the PPA is verified and it would be removed if there is an issue.
<sixwheeledbeast> Again that's opinion you will find a lot, when there are many ways to do the same thing.
<sixwheeledbeast> This is generally true tho so you are wise to be cautious, keep to the package managers and you will be fine. Issue can be that some drivers or other software is only available direct from the manufacturer, sometimes unpackaged.
<shadow8472> I looked into support for a drawing pad in the house. No official support, but the parent company cooperates for people supporting it on their own time.
<shadow8472> An Intuos.
<shadow8472> Anyway, thanks again.
<thorsten__> Wie kann man SD-Karten formatieren? Bei Laufwerke bekomme ich dauern Fehlermeldungen
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-21
<MrQueeba> having an issue with ubuntu mate 17.10. the welcome screen and software boutique dont work, as they both show a blank white screen. looked up and found some forum threads, tried suggestions to no avail. what to do?
<Astro7467> I haven't researched it but did find that they will break with some package installs - assume to be related to PHP, for example to Phoronix Test Suite will break Welcome & SB from my experience
<MrQueeba> this is with a fresh mate install, no additional packages installed
<AndrzejL> guys - how to set up Mate Dock so that it does not group icons?
<Astro7467> I'm only using 17.10 from upgrades and not seen the issue - I typically use 16.04 LTS so currently unable to provide any good ideas or experiement
<AndrzejL> MrQueeba: Did you verified the iso / install media? Also - tried the same install on another hardware? What graphics do you have? I have install 2017.10 on Macbook pro 2011 maybe 3 days ago - all is peachy.
<MrQueeba> AndrzejL: iso is good, issue isnt there in a virtual machine. graphics is pretty old (thinkpad t42), uses an ati radeon mobility 7500. not that supported now, although it does seem to work with the ati radeon drivers
<MrQueeba> its probably because i have one hell of a weak gpu, just want to know if theres some way that i can actually make it work
<MrQueeba> prob some issues rendering it
<AndrzejL> MrQueeba: interesting... I love old thinkpads
<AndrzejL> Did you added the guest addition for the virtual machine?
<MrQueeba> elaborate?
<AndrzejL> MrQueeba: what virtual machine are you using?
<MrQueeba> vmware workstation player
<AndrzejL> ok - I actually did not used this one I used esxi from vmware and virtualbox, bit of quemu however I remeber that in vbox and esxi you have additions for the guest operating system. Its like a set of drivers for the guest operating system.
<MrQueeba> yea, should have the guest drivers
<AndrzejL> when booting up in vm in grub interrupt the automatic boot process, choose the instance you want to boot (even default one) press e and then add nomodeset at the end of the kernel line, press F10 (i think - you will find instructions at the bottom of the screen in grub edit window) to continue booting. See if that issue persists. If it does - try the same thing but instead of nomodeset try ...
<AndrzejL> ... using vesa.
<AndrzejL> also when booted try running journalctl -b -l -x --no-pager -p 3 as root and check the content of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AndrzejL> Ok... 2:38 AM... time to go to bed. Waking up in 4 hours for work...
<AndrzejL> Nite all.
<MrQueeba> kk
<MrQueeba> see ya
<AndrzejL> For testing - see if issue persists in VirtualBox? :)
<MrQueeba> by the way
<MrQueeba> whats the kernel line
<MrQueeba> the line with "linux"?
<AndrzejL> noooo ;) one sec
<AndrzejL> well... yes
<AndrzejL> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=e44d8142-fac9-4fb8-b990-29a6d93eee8f ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<AndrzejL> it should look something like this
<AndrzejL> its the line that passes the kernel parameters
<MrQueeba> yep!
<AndrzejL> try removing quiet and splash from yours :)
<AndrzejL> it will give you a lot of info during boot time
<AndrzejL> you can always put it back in
<MrQueeba> already booting with "nomodeset"
<AndrzejL> if you want to make changes permanent edit /etc/default/grub
<AndrzejL> and then run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MrQueeba> ok
<MrQueeba> it works with nomodeset
<MrQueeba> the pc is really slow tho
<MrQueeba> at least at first
<AndrzejL> so as I assumed its a graphics card issue
<AndrzejL> that gives you something to look after / google
<AndrzejL> as in not graphics per se - module for graphics
<AndrzejL> google "ubuntu vmware guest graphics"
<AndrzejL> see if you can come up with something
<MrQueeba> i believe its using the xorg radeon driver
<MrQueeba> also im doing this on the thinkpad, not the vm
<AndrzejL> reboot with no nomodeset and run    lsmod | grep -i radeon
<MrQueeba> also a thing i noticed too - theres some graphical glitches when shutting off the pc, the mate splash screen will have the colors all glitched - e.g. the black can turn to a red color
<AndrzejL> if it spits any output than you might be right but from what I know vmachines usually take your host GPU and "transform" it to something else. As in - just because you have ati gpu in your laptop does not mean that your virtual machine runs using ati gpu. It uses some sort of a virtual device.
<MrQueeba> this doesnt happen with nomodeset
<MrQueeba> my vmware vm uses a driver called "open-vm-tools"
<MrQueeba> which is the vmware drivers for linux
<MrQueeba> and yep, i got output with that grep cmd
<AndrzejL> https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/1022525
<AndrzejL> try watching this -
<MrQueeba> yeah. my vm is working fine
<AndrzejL> with nomodeset? :)
<MrQueeba> ye
<MrQueeba> and without
<AndrzejL> try watching / reading that article - its about ubuntu as guest in vmware
<AndrzejL> oh - cool
<AndrzejL> what did you do?
<MrQueeba> this is with the vm
<MrQueeba> the issue is with my thinkpad itself
<AndrzejL> cool
<MrQueeba> which isnt running a vm
<MrQueeba> my main pc is running the vm
<AndrzejL> oh :) confused the crap outta me :)
<MrQueeba> lol
<AndrzejL> so its not the vm that has the glitches
<AndrzejL> its the thinkpad
<MrQueeba> yes
<AndrzejL> which was it? t42?
<MrQueeba> as i said, fails to load welcome screen or the market
<MrQueeba> yea
<MrQueeba> theres different models, mine uses a mobility 7500. some may run a 9600 (which is more advanced), etc
<AndrzejL> so this card should be using the free / open radeon driver
<AndrzejL> try reading stuff here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<AndrzejL> and I really need to hit the sack
<AndrzejL> nite all
<MrQueeba> night, it's running the radeon driver
<MrQueeba> the xorg radeon
<MrQueeba> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_7500
<MrQueeba> gotta hit the bed as well, ill prob get on later tomorrow
<musy> alguem escreve em portugues
<nemo> http://www.lofibucket.com/articles/dwm_latency.html  I never bothered turning on compositing in Mate
<nemo> I don't need it
<alkisg> nemo: compositing is on by default on ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> You can disable it if you want :)
 * alkisg maintains thousands of pentium 4 pcs, so he has an override that disables it globally...
<nemo> alkisg: I do disable it yes ☺
<nemo> or rather, I should say.
<nemo> I disabled it many years ago
<nemo> alkisg: the only thing I used to use compiz compositing for was for fixing blinding white windows
<nemo> alkisg: and unfortunately the ability to load ARB shaders was lost in latest compiz and never replaced with any other form of arbitrary shader loader
<nemo> so now I just put up w/ it as best I can
<nemo> and fix apps where it is possible
<nemo> alkisg: https://m8y.org/tmp/inverted-lightness.txt  https://m8y.org/tmp/biased-inverted-lightness.txt  my old ARB shaders and https://m8y.org/tmp/lightness1.jpeg https://m8y.org/tmp/lightness2.jpeg https://m8y.org/tmp/lightness3.jpeg
<nemo> the result in firefox windows
<nemo> was sooo much easier on the eyes
<diogenes_> nemo, you can use dark themes
<nemo> diogenes_: yeah. but they don't apply everywhere
<nemo> diogenes_: the shader transformed an entire window
<nemo> was awesome
<nemo> diogenes_: note in that screenshot the dark theme for the window chrome, while the window contents which were all light, are now nice and dark
<nemo> diogenes_: I had the shader bound to a simple keystroke so I could toggle it on and select a window or deselect as needed
<nemo> diogenes_: it's also better for the disabled since you can create a shader that fixes colourblindness more precisely
<nemo> or enhances readability for someone w/ failing eyesight without inverting everything
<nemo> buuut all gone now *sniff*
<diogenes_> nemo, there are themes that apply to almost every single pixel on your system and if you want dark gapes also there are extensions like dark mode and you have your desktop completely dark
<diogenes_> pages*
<nemo> diogenes_: there's extensions besides the colour inverter?
<nemo> diogenes_: can you link me?
<nemo> diogenes_: 'cause negative mode really screws up pages
<nemo> diogenes_: that shader there just inverts lightness. note the mozilla fox is still the right colour
<diogenes_> nemo, I don't like inverted
<nemo> yeah. it's awful
<diogenes_> there's a cool one
<nemo> diogenes_: also. I'm skeptical they would work on web pages
<nemo> the old compiz shaders could work on any window
<nemo> diogenes_: for now I use Dark Backgroudns and Light Text to semi-fix firefox
<diogenes_> they work perfectly and besides it has a right clic option to disable on this specific paghe
<nemo> there's also a lightness inverting firefox addon.
<nemo> but doesn't perform as well
<nemo> diogenes_: linky!
<diogenes_> wait
<nemo> for that I'll reenable compositing! ♥
<diogenes_> you want for firefox?
<nemo> diogenes_: for any window on system plz
<nemo> diogenes_: compiz extension
<diogenes_> what I was saying is that there are different approaches to acieve your goal
<diogenes_> if you want for the system there is one approach
<diogenes_> if you want fror the web pages
<diogenes_> there is a different
<diogenes_> if you want to combine thm, there is not limit in what you can do
<diogenes_> now I'll provide you with the firefox extension that will make all the content dark
<nemo> diogenes_: I already have one of those thanks
<nemo> diogenes_: as noted above
<nemo> diogenes_: it's not NEARLY as elegant as the old approach
<diogenes_> what is it called?
<nemo> which also worked on, oh, Oracle SQL Developer which as a java app has its own themeing
<nemo> diogenes_: Dark Backgroudns and Light Text - I use it on desktop and mobile
<nemo> have text set to green
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> not that one
<nemo> eh. I like this one. it's fine ☺
<diogenes_> that one is weak and has no features
<nemo> diogenes_: what I miss is the old compiz shading of arbitrary windows - I want that back 😝
<nemo> diogenes_: it has a fair # of features, but I never change it from default
<diogenes_> this is the one I was talking about, it has tons of features: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dark-mode-webextension/
<nemo> diogenes_: yeah. I foudn that one a while ago
<diogenes_> here is another one I like: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/
<nemo> I use stylish too
<nemo> I use stylish mostly to fix sites that force javascript for silly things
<nemo> like to unhide comment sections or the SMBC after comic ☺
<nemo> diogenes_: I'll try darkmode again.  last time it seemed to perform badly on mobile which was why I ditched it
<nemo> diogenes_: also forced me to be more dependent on the site theme - dark background and light text resulted in less noise
<nemo> buuuut eh. let's see
<diogenes_> so it's for mobile?
<nemo> diogenes_: it's for both?
<nemo> well. assuming you use firefox on mobile, which I do
<nemo> new webextension update really pissing me off tho
<diogenes_> not sure about mobile but on the pc side, you could try qupzilla, it has a very cool feature that let's you add your custom css that is being loaded with every webside
<diogenes_> the only thing you need in this case is imagination and creativity
<diogenes_> if you want I can provide you my css that I use with qupzilla
<diogenes_> pay attention if you wanna use it on ubuntu don't install it from the repository
<diogenes_> there's an ancient version and you gonna be disappointed, dowload from the official website and use the newest version
<nemo> diogenes_: yeah, I know, there's a lot of fixes... and I've been using a bunch of 'em
<nemo> I just miss the sheer simple elegance of doing it at the low shader level
<diogenes_> well maybe you could request it on the compiz channel
<nemo> I did ☺
<nemo> many times over the years
<diogenes_> and?
<nemo> nothing
<nemo> it's a quiet channel and no interest anyway
<nemo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/211617/how-can-i-recover-the-compiz-color-filter-plugin-in-ubuntu-12-10  I'm not the only one missing it
<nemo> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Colorfilter
<nemo> loved that plugin ☹
<diogenes_> hehe maybe if beside the request you'd have thrown a few dollars as a support, they would have concentrate on it
<diogenes_> honestly I love compiz also, it provides the absolutely unique and super useful features and I use compiz exclusively on every distro that I tun
<diogenes_> run*
<diogenes_> whenever I want to try a distro I never gets a change to stay on my machine if it doesn't have a way to install compiz
<diogenes_> and I really don't understand why distros don't adopt it as a base concept for a wm
<nemo> well. on most of my machines no compiz just performs better
<nemo> and I have nothing I really enjoy using compiz for enough to enable it
<nemo> no compiz, no compositing I mean
<nemo> well. ever since they removed the colour filter
<nemo> most of the other stuff was fun, but not that important
<diogenes_> in my case it provides such vital feature as enhanced screen magnifier, which is my must have feature, besides, there is other important like windows rules and windows placement where you can specify what window what size should have and where it should be placed when it's opened, others are hot corners where you can check all the opened windows within less than a second and many many other super useful for productivity
<diogenes_> features that none of the DEs provide, some DEs provide some of the features, others other features but none of them provide all those features in one place and at very good quality as compiz does.
<nemo> ah. yeh. I kinda liked things like the magnifier, but didn't really use them that much
<nemo> the rare instances I needed to examine pixels it was usually for a dev project where I was better off using gimp anyway
<andreas> i am luckz
<andreas> to have mate
<nemo> MATE forever!
<andreas> h.264 is a very fine coding /webm is a problem.
<andreas> hi nemo
<andreas> i hope, less crashes as on raspian
<andreas> 1080p is forced action on pi3. it works only per mp4 /m4v
<nemo> andreas: I'm thinking you are confusing products maybe?
<nemo> andreas: soudns like you are looking for video support?
<andreas> the codecs license dont help
<andreas> nemo. in deed. i have some troubles.
<nemo> omxplayer and xbmc are raspbian video players..
<nemo> and. anything having to do w/ GPU on raspbian is a pain
<andreas> i reading at first start, omx is onbord
<nemo> you might want to try #raspberrypi
<nemo> has 638 people in it according to alis
<andreas> alis... whats that please
<nemo>  /msg alis list *raspberry*
<nemo> I wasn't sure what the official channel was
<nemo> alis is a bot
<andreas> thank you.
<andreas> better i change to german talks. with right asciii smile
<nemo> ☺
<nemo> andreas: FWIW I expect UTF-8 is basically standard on freenode if you're referring to chat encodings
<andreas> i choose it on first setup. started without network. sudo reboot and its fine
<andreas> community....fine evening!
<nemo> diogenes_: Dark Mode performs far better than the other one. thanks for poking me about it again.  not sure why the previous one fails so hard as a web extension
<nemo> diogenes_: and. the config prefs are quite customisable
<diogenes_> told ya :)
<nemo> diogenes_: yeh. I'd tried it a while ago, and, dunno... just wasn't impressed at the time
<nemo> but now beforced to actually play w/ it for past 30 minutes, it's grown on me
<nemo> diogenes_: wish there was a native green text theme but apart from that...
<diogenes_> it evolved
<nemo> the domain filtering in the other one is a bit nicer 'cause you could quickly toggle it per domain
<nemo> but, eh, Dark Mode seems to be in general friendlier on defaults so
<nemo> also has a builtin custom domain list
<diogenes_> btw i think i came across your compiz plugin on a different distro
<nemo> oh?
<nemo> are they still on the old compiz then?
<diogenes_> what is the name of your plugin?
<nemo> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Colorfilter
<nemo> and the magic part was "Adding filters"
<nemo> it only supported the more primitive ARB at the time.  It would be nice if more modern shaders were an option. could do pretty fancy things then
<nemo> http://evanw.github.io/webgl-filter/  for example this is basically all shaders
<diogenes_> not sure because it was like few months ago but I'll check tomorrow
<nemo> well. in theory can do almost same things in ARB just a lot more tedious
<MrQueeba> im still having issues with my thinkpad t42, in that the welcome screen and software boutique are both just blank white windows. tried all kinds of solutions and nothing has worked, thinking its because of my ati radeon mobility 7500 being a bit of a pain
<diogenes_> MrQueeba, that is quite possible, amd dropped support for a lot of old cards
<MrQueeba> yea
<MrQueeba> its an old ATI card
<MrQueeba> sources point to the gpu being released in 2002
<diogenes_> nemo, I've found these plugins that are being maintained on a distro: color filter, color management and color opacity, these plugins you cannot find in ubuntu's compiz
<nemo> oooooh
<nemo> diogenes_: for what version of compiz?
<nemo> they need to get it upstream, if 2
<diogenes_> compiz version 0.8.14
<nemo> aw ☹
<nemo> yeah. that's the prob
<nemo> no longer maintained
<lgault> heya, ubuntu mate newbie. can anyone help me increase the size of screen inside the VM?
<sam200> hello
<sam2000> hi.
<y0sh> lgault: you want to make the desktop bigger in the vm
<sam2000> i just got this for my vm
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-22
<atinypoy> hello, can anyone see me?
<atinypoy> hello
<Astro7467> @atinypoy
<Astro7467> we can see you
<atinypoy> Astro7467, Sweet, thanks
<atinypoy> Astro, I wanna know how to open the welcome box after I close it
<Astro7467> It's in the menu - under system I think if using the default layout
<atinypoy> System tools? I don't see it
<Astro7467> try ALT-F2 and run 'ubuntu-mate-welcome'
<Astro7467> if you have briskmenu or advanced menu turned on yo can also just search for welcome - should show by the time you get to the 'l'
<atinypoy> I can't find it on alt-f2
<atinypoy> Derp, fond it under system
<Astro7467> alt-f2 and type;
<Astro7467> ubuntu-mate-welcome
<Astro7467> 👍
<atinypoy> Thanks for your help, I just swiched from regular Ubuntu
<Nathan> G'day all
<Nathan> is there a way to send a pdf to astril and print it from the command line?
<Nathan> atril*
<Astro7467> don't think atril has a command line option to print
<Astro7467> but I tthink lp directly supports pdf
<Nathan> damn, thanks Astro
<Astro7467> can try lp <name>.pdf to send to your defualt printer
<Nathan> long story short, I have pdf's with comments on them from adobe reader. Trying to automate some of the printing, some pages are a3 and don't print nicely with the lp command
<Astro7467> I just tried it and using the lp command seems to work without issue
<Astro7467> ahh
<Nathan> only a section of the page gets printed and the comment does get printed
<Nathan> if I add the "-o fit-to-page" option, the comment does not get printed for some reason?
<Astro7467> many (many) years ago I use to use ghostscript to do lots of manipulation, creation and print of pdf files - maybe worth looking into if you are looking for a permanent solution
<Astro7467> other thought is to pre-split the pdf as part of a script and send each page individually so page size variation etc doesn't screw things up
<Nathan> ahh nice
<Nathan> so somehow query if it is not a4, then make an a4 pdf of it
<Astro7467> looking at the man page for lp you can probably force every page to scale to a4 (guessing u are from down under given the original g'day and a4 paper ;-) )
<Nathan> yep from the upside down land :)
<Nathan> do you know how I can force every page to a4?
<Astro7467> I'm from down under down under :)
<Nathan> down under down under??
<Nathan> Tasmania?
<Astro7467> could try lp -o media=a4 <pdf-file>
<Astro7467> Tasmania it is
<Nathan> nice
<Astro7467> check out lpoptions -l also
<Nathan> have you got a link to the manpage you're reading?
<Astro7467> i am just using 'man lp' on commandline
<Nathan> cheers
<Nathan> how would I use the lpoptions -l command?
<Astro7467> helps by listing the options/values the device supports
<Nathan> there is an asterix next to PaperAize/Media Size: *A4
<Astro7467> default value
<Nathan> but it doesn't fit to page?
<Astro7467> look at the print in the GUI side - for exampel my HP and Epson printers under job options have a scale to fit toggle/switch
<Nathan> scale to fit enabled in the GUI
<Nathan> gonna test it out now
<Nathan> ohh no luck
<Astro7467> try adding -o fit-to-page
<Astro7467> if lp doesn't work, then lpr may - there is also a scaling option - ie -o scaling=100 that may help
<Nathan> that's where I get stuck, when I add the -o fit-to-page option. It does scale the page correctly but the comments that are on the pdf don't get printed?
<Astro7467> Just been googling - both evince and okular seem to have a print command line option - but from the manpage descriptions it seems it will only bring up the print dialog, not actually process the file - guessing the cups pdf parser isn't supporting the comments properly
<Nathan> Thanks. If it wasn't for these comments it would be great
<Astro7467> if you have a an advance enough printer it may be possoble to to just stream the pdf directly to the printer using cp if it has a /dev file - or if you know the ip/port using curl or similiar
<Nathan> interesting
<Astro7467> other tools to that may help - especially if splitting the file helps - is the PDF Toolkit (PDFtk)  - is in std ubuntu universe repos
<Nathan> the pdf's are already single files ready to print
<Nathan> I don't need to split them up
<Nathan> it's a weird one
<Nathan> If I use the standard document viewer in Ubuntu MATE it scales fine and the comments are printed :|
<Nathan> just can't find a way to do it through the command line
<Astro7467> @Nathan - just trying comeing that may get what you want - I can convert pdf to tif with comments preserved using imagemagick -
<Nathan> Thanks a lot for all your help Astro7467!
<Astro7467> @Nathan imagemagick seems the way to go - though I had problem print tiff file, though jpg works fine - some fine tuning neded tho as the white background is going to black in the producted file - comment though is preserved (per the example provided previously)
<Nathan> I had the same issue, unable to print file I think it said for the tif
<Nathan> so you would enter: convert "file.pdf" output.jpg
<Astro7467> yep - i also added '-background white -fill white' too tho no luck
<Astro7467> solution found
<Astro7467> convert 'old.pdf' 'fixed.pdf'
<Astro7467> prints the comment properly :)
<Nathan> what? really?
<Astro7467> yep - new pdf is about half the size of the original but the comments must get transformed some how - would not be suprised to find convert maked the orignal pdf a tif inside the pdf
<Nathan> thanks mate! I'll give that a shot
<Astro7467> 👍
<Nathan> that worked pretty good @Astro7467
<Nathan> that print quality degraded a little bit, but it's a step in the right direction
<qwererfrrthyty> ru 3 "lang. system" https://screenshots.firefox.com/ssloHa5TwdYLsp50/null https://screenshots.firefox.com/AkRRGE9xCcVNLxSO/null
<qwererfrrthyty> 17.10 64
<installgen2_> Hello. I am running ubuntu mate 16.04 on a rpi 3. I have a 3.5" tft lcd screen. 90% of the applications on the OS go off the screen and I am unable to work with them to configure the device to my liking. I am running a special image just for the touch screen to work, so when I try to connect an HDMI cable I can not get it to display anything other than errors. Suggestions? Advice?
<TaZeR> what is that package called that installs the ability to bring up a terminal from the top of the screen like quake game style when you press F11 or whatever?
<Blackisle> guake TaZeR
<Blackisle> https://github.com/Guake/guake
<aptanet> @TaZeR the default in MATE is Tilda
<aptanet> I switched to it from Guake after I found it when I installed 17.04
<TaZeR> thanks thats what i was looking for :)
<TaZeR> i changed the hotkey to ~ so its just like in quake :D
<AndrzejL> Evening ;)
<TaZeR> hey my dads name is Andrzej!
<TaZeR> is that you dad?
<AndrzejL> TaZeR: Sorry but no ;)
<AndrzejL> Unless one of my ex's from my past has a surprise for me...
<woelfie> Evening
<TaZeR> tehehe are you looking to adopt a 31 year old boy perhaps?
<AndrzejL> Evening :)
<TaZeR> i havnt seen my father in many years
<AndrzejL> TaZeR: I would have to be very mature at the age of 3 ;D
<AndrzejL> oh wait ... 4
<AndrzejL> I just turned 36
<AndrzejL> To makes things worse my dad's name is Andrzej too ;)
<TaZeR> haha big happy Andrzej family
<TaZeR> thats my name too!
<TaZeR> jk lol
<AndrzejL> ;D
<AndrzejL> I was going to name my kid Andrzej too but then I've decided that having a kid in today's world is a cruelty and got a vasectomy instead
<woelfie> @AndrzejL If that's the true I am sorry for you!
<AndrzejL> Its true. World is a weird and crazy place. I dont know where I will be a year from now, never mind 20...  Bringing child into this world full of uncertainty would be just wrong - at least in our (my wife's and mine) case
<woelfie> Well I admid that in a few cases your maybe right but I never want to miss my wife and my son.
<AndrzejL> I am glad for you.  Honestly. In my case there is a matter of not the greatest genes riddled with some nasty genetic surprises. Trust me. Its better for my genes to not to reproduce.
<woelfie> exit
<AndrzejL> :) /
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-23
<ohrot> hmm
<ohrot> interesting
<Guest13731> ???
<Guest48451> hi
<Guest48451> what is this?
<jack0da> Hi
<TaZeR> this is the beggining of the end
<TaZeR> flashhhh
<mate|32736> selam
<chandrabhoosan> chandra
<chandrabhoosan> chandra bhoosan
<liu> ...
<liu> zhe
<liu> you zhong guo ren ma
<edney> Hello there can anyone please help me with tearing?
<edney> i tried everything
<edney> i tried compiz, updated nvidia driver, ubuntu mate just wont let me live!
<edney> im desperate.
<edney> using lts version and clevo w650sj laptop
<diogenes_> edney, run: sudo apt install inxi
<Badu> hello guys
<Badu> its my first time here
<Badu> and this distro really looks nice for me
<Badu> hey
<Badu> someone is here???
<diogenes_> Badu, yes
<thierry> bonsoir je n'arrive pas a telecharger adobe flash players que faut il faire merci
<pizzadude> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<pizzadude> hi
<pizzadude> no u
<AndrzejL> Evening
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-24
<mate|6087> hi
<mate|6087> anyone there
<KrUpTiOn> hello...
<KrUpTiOn> anyone here ?
<Astro7467> @KrUpTiOn  yes, ppl here - typically not a 'chatty' channel - though many will step-up if you have any specific questions and are patient.
<KrUpTiOn> I have a easy question....  is there a way to change the splash screen on ubuntu.. I mean the... log in screen? I wanna change from that green backround?
<Astro7467> in control centre there is the LightDM GTK+ Greeter settings - i.e. login screen config
<KrUpTiOn> oh... ok.. thank you so much! :)
<flow> help
<Guest56997> cant install things. not with console and not with welcome
<diogenes_> Guest56997, more details
<Guest56997> help
<alkisg> Guest56997: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> What's the output of that? Put it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest56997> i try to intall gimp but it tells me the package doesn't exist
<alkisg> Guest56997: sudo apt-get install gimp
<alkisg> And paste the specific error that you see
<alkisg> Don't type. Copy/paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> Guest56997: did you see the `apt-get install gimp` command above?
<mate|6087> hi anyone there
<mate|6087> hello i have a problem can you help me
<JustCurious> Hello, I am doing some tests with Ubuntu 12.04 (EOL version), I am trying to install the newest kernel (3.4), this is, the newest kernel for that version. I've downloaded the kernel .deb on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and I've installed them (amd64), but when I reboot it freezes, so I have to restart and pick start Ubuntu with the current kernel, 3.13.0-32. :-( Any idea please?
<techeone> hello
<Guest3434> can someone give me a name of a good antivirus\
<AndrzejL> Haha
<AndrzejL> Ugly troll ;D
<AndrzejL> Install kaspersky ;D give your data to FSB ;D
<AndrzejL> I am thinking.. Installing Antivirus on any operating system is just introducing another vector of attack on the system... Properly configured firewall is all you need.
<alkisg> AndrzejL: haha, because you think viruses only get transferred via open ports? :D
<alkisg> Firewall would be one of the *least* effective ways to protect a system against viruses...
<alkisg> I might block 10% of them, or less...
<alkisg> *It
<AndrzejL> No comment :)
<sixwheeledbeast> block all outgoing ports, just don't expect anything to work...
<AndrzejL> I never said that the firewall will prevent virus to spread
<AndrzejL> I said that under linux you  do not need antivirus
<alkisg> "Installing Antivirus on any operating system is just introducing another vector of attack on the system... Properly configured firewall is all you need."
<AndrzejL> you need properly configured firewall
<alkisg> "on any operating system" == linux? :)
<AndrzejL> Windows now comes with its own av built in
<AndrzejL> Mac and Linux do not need antivirus
<alkisg> Of course they do
<alkisg> Viruses etc are just not as widespread
<alkisg> And software is more up to date, CVE's closed etc
<AndrzejL> Right... Started using Linux in 2001. Not full time but thats when I started. Been messing with different distros since then. Started using Linux full time maybe 12 years ago. Never ran into a virus problem.
<alkisg> That's really not a good way to do statistics
<AndrzejL> Did you got infected by Linux virus?
<alkisg> I only ran into a virus problem in windows 1 time in 17 years, before switching to linux
<alkisg> That's not to say that 1 virus exists
<alkisg> Yes, I've had to manually remove a linux virus from a system (not mine) that wasn't detected by most antiviruses
<alkisg> One detected it but was unable to remove it
<pi__> DRUSKO
<pi__> raspberry
<AndrzejL> alkisg: how did it installed itself in the system? :)
<Akuli> <alkisg> Of course they do
<Akuli> the best antivirus is the user's brain
<Akuli> alkisg, sounds interesting, do you have any idea how the virus got on the system?
<sixwheeledbeast> antivirus only detects infected machines and will only find known viruses, ideally you need to stop the infection in the first place. There is no way antivirus would detect zero day for example.
<Akuli> sixwheeledbeast, yes, on windows i like malwarebytes anti-exploit because it's not stupid and it doesn't slow down the system much
<sixwheeledbeast> there are known viruses and malware for linux but the chances of coming across them are very slim
<Akuli> yes, that's why alkisg's thing sounds so interesting
<AndrzejL> Akuli: Agreed! Finally someone said it
<AndrzejL> Users brain is THE best av
<Akuli> + ad blocker ofc :D
<AndrzejL> ;)
<AndrzejL> AV are mostly detecting the most popular virus and on top of that if you add a bit of voodoo and just obscure / encrypt the code most av will fail. Also - recently it was shown that most AV do not even bother to check if signature is valid. AV checked if file had signature - yes it does. Ok file is valid. Signature was taken off of another completely different product AND was expired / revoke.
<Akuli> virustotal is nice when it comes to safety of random files
<Akuli> some antivirus programs are just lol though
<Akuli> here's a report of a totally safe netcat for windows https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/7379c5f5989be9b790d071481ee4fdfaeeb0dc7c4566cad8363cb016acc8145e/detection
<Akuli> "Panda  Hacktool/NetCat.B"
<AndrzejL> Akuli: I did a bit of experiment one day. Grabbed a known virus which code has leaked. The code itself was detected by 99% of the virus total av. Compiled it after obscuring the code. 1 av detected it. And the virus was a deadly as it was before obscuring the code...
<Akuli> :D
<alkisg> (08:34:38 μμ) AndrzejL: alkisg: how did it installed itself in the system? :) ==> I believe that it went through ssh, username=root, password=1234. It was using 100% CPU at cases, and I think it was doing cryptomining, but that was a few years ago when I haven't yet read about bitcoin etc, so I didn't realize it at the time
<alkisg> I knew that it was spending cpu and I saw a mail in its dissassembly, and i removed it manually, and left it at that
<alkisg> Of course I yelled at the local sysadmin-helper for setting a root password of 1234, and especially on ubuntu, which has no default root pass...
<alkisg> Nevertheless, there are many many ways for a virus to infect a system without a service listening. E.g. all the browser CVEs...
<alkisg> (08:43:48 μμ) AndrzejL: Users brain is THE best av ==> That's true but only up to some extend. In the other, windows case, *I* got infected by a virus, and the problem was that no antivirus detected it. Fortunately I've written my own viruses in assembly in the past (for educational purposes, of course) so I knew how to kick its ass :)
<alkisg> But we can't expect users to be able to manually detect and remove unknown viruses
<alkisg> 3 years later, no antivirus detected it yet. 6 years later, one online system did detect that virus.
<AndrzejL> alkisg: first of all -> root access via ssh should be disabled... and what kind of password is 1234? :D Again - its not fault of the system but id10T error usually occuring between chair and keyboard ;).
<AndrzejL> Ouch viruses in assembly - you're not a freshman then... :D
<alkisg> Naaah, old beard here :D
<AndrzejL> I believe as I said - firewall is all you need. But then - I never thought of leaving ssh root access open and weak password...
<alkisg> AndrzejL: example. You go to a site. And a png takes advantage of a browser vulnerability and gains access to your system
<alkisg> Then, it takes advantage of an OS vulnerability and gains root access
<alkisg> In which of those cases the firewall helped?
<alkisg> None.
<alkisg> If you think this would be rare, check the last 10000 CVEs
<AndrzejL> So thats another thing - keep stuff updated
<AndrzejL> :)
<AndrzejL> which is one of the obvious security advices
<alkisg> AndrzejL: viruses know thousands of vulnerabilities *BEFORE* they become CVEs
<alkisg> You can't protect against that without antivirus logic
<AndrzejL> Firewall would block lets say a trojan horse / rat from reaching to C&C
<alkisg> Nah, after a virus gains root trying to block some outgoing traffic is laughable :D It can just send to port 80 anywhere... or even rewrite iptables
<alkisg> Anyway, /me waves, later...
<AndrzejL> alkisg: twas a pleasent arguement / discussion. I hope to continue this in the future. Maybe a different subject but still :).
<Akuli> i wonder if malwarebytes anti-exploit will be available on linux some day
<Akuli> it would solve this browser CVE issue really nicely
<tian_> hello
<TommyHawkster> hello all
<mate|27362> Will ubuntumate sudual monitors?
<mate|27362> I mean support
<TommyHawkster> i sudont know
<TommyHawkster> anyone here know how to use tilda1 ?
<TommyHawkster> anyone here know how to turn on ssh server in mate?
<TommyHawkster> hi
<mate|27362> Re post with brain on - Will ubuntu Mate support dual (2) monitors?
<TommyHawkster> running on pc or pi ?
<mate|27362> pc
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<mate|27362> Hello
<SergioEDuran1> friends I need urgent help
<SergioEDuran1> I am under the claws of Google
<mate|27362> Microsoft too
<SergioEDuran1> because Firefox crashes on me, I am in Ubuntu mate for Raspberry pi
<TommyHawkster> have you tried to uninstall and re-install it from the software center ?
<SergioEDuran1> even purge it
<TommyHawkster> rut roh
<TommyHawkster> can you reload the image ?
<diogenes_> SergioEDuran1, did it crash before?
<mate|27362> I am not done setting up. This is all virginary new to me
<SergioEDuran1> yes, since I updated it from repos it crashed
<SergioEDuran1> I even tried Quantum
<diogenes_> SergioEDuran1, try: mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.bak
<TommyHawkster> hmm that might work diogenes
<SergioEDuran1> I removed the folder itself
<TommyHawkster> rut roh
<SergioEDuran1> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 18426
<SergioEDuran1> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<SergioEDuran1> ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<diogenes_> SergioEDuran1, from cache as well removed?
<SergioEDuran1> indeed
<diogenes_> then I'm afraid you have to file a bug report
<SergioEDuran1> Ok
<SergioEDuran1> Yhat is sad
<SergioEDuran1> but vit needs to be done
<diogenes_> but you need a working browser for that :P
<SergioEDuran1> chromium
<SergioEDuran1> is what I am using
<TommyHawkster> question guys, what is the fastest os on the pi?
<TommyHawkster> freebsd? or ubuntu snappy ?
<diogenes_> SergioEDuran1, could you check seamonkey, midori, palemoon and see maybe some of them will work
<mate|3037> hola como esta la comunidad libre
<mate|3037> holaaaa
<mate|3037> h
<mate|3037> o
<mate|3037> o
<mate|3037> l
<mate|3037> l
<mate|3037> a
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-25
<basilarchia> boo. what has happened on our fonts. Do we as linux developers not love our fonts anymore?
<basilarchia> the list and selection of fonts is terrible in the current version of ubuntu-mate. I don't know if it's a GIMP display interface issue, how the gimp now works, some weird packages that got installed or just how ubuntu works in general at this point.
<basilarchia> There were some great free fonts a few years ago, the names escape me but they all seem to be gone now. I can't imagine what reason they would be removed
<basilarchia> some really good designers went out of their way to specifically make free fonts for us IMHO
<basilarchia> I suppose it's some sort of backward compatability error that will have to fixed or backported
<basilarchia> side ported might be a better way to say it rather than "back" ported
<basilarchia> unforked
<basilarchia> No user needs to be presented with 8 million "Noto Serif" font names
<basilarchia> that's not how that should work ever
<gerard> bonsoir
<gerard> je n'utilise pas très souvent ce mode d'échange, soyez indulgent; merci !!!
<gerard> situation inedite, firefox plante dés son lancement !!!
<latitude> Hello all I need help freeing up space on in /boot can anyone help me out
<diogenes_> latitude, remove old kernels
<latitude> ok How do I do that I'm new to linux
<latitude> I can't see /root from the terminal
<diogenes_> ok why do you need that in the first place?
<latitude> I keep getting warning that I have 0 space in /boot and it prevents me from updating and installing new software
<diogenes_> ok first open terminal and run: lsblk
<latitude> ok brb
<latitude> Ok i did
<basilarchia> or paste the output from 'df -h'
<diogenes_> latitude, whatever you get copy and then go here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> paste the output in there click paste ad share the link here
<latitude> ok let you know when done thank you
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043042/
<diogenes_> in the same fashion you share here the output of the command given by basilarchia
<latitude> ok
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043059/
<diogenes_> and the optput of: uname -r
<diogenes_> and the output of ls /boot
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043083/
<diogenes_> and the other one?
<latitude> both are in the same one
<diogenes_> oh ok they are both here
<diogenes_> are you sure the ls /boot is the entire output? because I don't see initrd.img-4.4.0-66-generi
<latitude> I will run again and check
<diogenes_> ok
<latitude> I ran it twice more and there is not line like that
<diogenes_> hmm strange ok now you have to run gksu namo /boot
<diogenes_> or wait
<diogenes_> I dn't know what is the file manager in mate
<diogenes_> what is the file manager called?
<latitude> not sure let me check
<latitude> caja
<latitude> ??
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> run: gksu caja /boot
<latitude> thats what google said
<basilarchia> weird. ya, this shit should never happen
<basilarchia> apt should be smart enough to remove the old kernels
<diogenes_> latitude, did you run?
<basilarchia> dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<latitude> Its running now
<diogenes_> basilarchia, is there an apt command that does this?
<basilarchia> then just remove some of your kernel packages
<basilarchia> well, it should be automatic in this case, but this is a weird case
<diogenes_> yes but let not leave him remove anything on his own because he is a newbie
<basilarchia> did you specifically create a 500MB /boot partition for some reason or did the ubuntu-mate installer do that?
<latitude> I really can't remember
<diogenes_> latitude, did my command opened the caja?
<latitude> I got a bunch or messages and warning
<latitude> you want me to paste like before
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> press ctrl+c
<diogenes_> and wait a bit I'm preparing a paste for you
<latitude> it stopped running already
<diogenes_> latitude, meanwhile you run in terminal: sudo apt install gksu
<latitude> i ran it somethings didn't install
<diogenes_> why it didn't install?
<latitude> it said gksu is already the newest version
<diogenes_> ok then wait I'm finishing the file for you
<latitude> ok thank you
<diogenes_> latitude, run: gksu caja
<diogenes_> it should open the file manager
<diogenes_> you gonna have to enter your password
<latitude> ok its open
<diogenes_> go to your /boot directory
<latitude> ok there
<diogenes_> latitude, open this link in your browser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043209/
<latitude> ok
<latitude> i have opened it
<diogenes_> now extremely careful
<diogenes_> remove ONLY the files listed in the given link
<diogenes_> don't touch the files that end in -66 -57 and -93
<latitude> copy
<diogenes_> remove the files in your /boot directory the files I've mentioned in the link
<diogenes_> right click and remove
<diogenes_> remember only the ones given in the link, double check before removing, otherwise you might end up with a broken system
<latitude> ok I notice that -47 are removed from all except initrd.img-4.4.0
<diogenes_> ok now run: ls /boot
<diogenes_> and share the link here
<latitude> ok not finished yet lol
<diogenes_> ok when you finish
<latitude> should i remove initrd.img-4.4.0-47-generic??
<diogenes_> is it listed there? in my link?
<latitude> no
<diogenes_> ok remove it anyway
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043326/
<latitude> brb I have to take the dogs out..lol
<diogenes_> ok good now you can update
<diogenes_> it should be ok
<latitude> ok thank you
<latitude> where those old kernals??
<latitude> Have a full /boot can someone help me free this up. I can't update
<alkisg> latitude: dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> latitude: this will show you the packages. Copy the names of 2-3 that you want to remove, and type sudo dpkg --purge linux-blablaversiongoeshere
<alkisg> dpkg will free up space, so then you can resume working with apt
<latitude> alkisg I manually removed old kernels.. I think they where
<latitude> what is the command again
<alkisg> (08:38:31 μμ) alkisg: latitude: dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<latitude> ok its running?
<alkisg> latitude: paste the output here, e.g. termbin.com/qwer
<latitude> do I include the termbin.com 9999 at the end....Noting seams to be happening
<alkisg> You misstyped something. Anyway, just type dpkg -l '*linux*'
<alkisg> And put the result to paste.ubuntu.com
<latitude> diogenes_ still not enough free space
<diogenes_> latitude, did u reboot?
<latitude> yeah
<latitude> Well I restarted
<diogenes_> latitude, again: df -h
<latitude> Here is the result   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043548/
<alkisg> latitude: what about my command? dpkg -l '*linux*'
<latitude> I will paste the link
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043563/
<alkisg> This is not the command I asked
<alkisg> Use copy/paste
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043571/
<latitude> try that
<alkisg> Yes, you have tens of linux packages there
<alkisg> bb in 20'...
<latitude> ok thank you
<diogenes_> latitude, you didn't have to make a separate /boot partition
<latitude> it was my first install of ANY linux OS
<diogenes_> let's see this first: sudo apt autoremove
<latitude> Is there a way to remove it with out reformatting the entire drive
<latitude> got an error
<diogenes_> what error?
<latitude> the fallowing packages have unmet dependencies:
<diogenes_> try: sudo apt autoremove -f
<alkisg> apt doesn't work at this point
<alkisg> dpkg is needed to force remove enough space from /boot first
<alkisg> latitude: retry my previous command with the termbin
<diogenes_> latitude, let's try this: sudo apt remove linux-image-4.4.0-21.37
<diogenes_> see what you get
<latitude> i ran the apt autoremove -f
<latitude> think it worked
<diogenes_> did you notice what packages were removed?
<latitude> will I have to reboot to see the free space
<diogenes_> no
<latitude> I ran df -h and /boot is still at 100%
<diogenes_> did you run: sudo apt remove linux-image-4.4.0-21
<latitude> not yet i will now
<alkisg> latitude: dpkg -l '*linux*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> alkisg, this is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043571/
<alkisg> diogenes_: this is cut
<alkisg> If you use termbin, it won't be cut
<diogenes_> ok
<latitude> that wasn't installed noting to remove
<alkisg> copy/paste this: dpkg -l '*linux*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<latitude> I did
<latitude> I get http://termbin.com/iq05
<alkisg> nice
<alkisg> go there
<latitude> o ther
<latitude> there
<latitude> brb
<alkisg> now use this command: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<alkisg> And use it again for all those packages, except for the 2 latest
<alkisg> You can see the package names from that url, http://termbin.com/iq05
<latitude> I get an error: dependency prevents removal
<diogenes_> latitude, runningwhich command you get the error?
<latitude> now use this command: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<diogenes_> ok try adding -f at the end
<latitude> -f gives an error: unknown force refuse
<diogenes_> ok then try: sudo apt remove linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic -f
<latitude> The fallowing packages have unmet dependency
<latitude> another error
<diogenes_> this: sudo apt remove linux-headers-4.4.0-28-generic -f
<latitude> still get error unmet dependencies
<alkisg> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<latitude> looks like that worked: @alkisg
<alkisg> continue with all the other linux-images
<alkisg> exceptfor the last 2 ones
<latitude> do I need to do that for all in that list
<diogenes_> latitude, except the ones that end in -66 -93
<latitude> Ok @diogenes
<latitude> I have on that is -101
<latitude> will that remove the headers and extra...too??
<diogenes_> latitude, first remove these ones
<alkisg> latitude: no, but you can remove headers later when apt works
<latitude> ok
<alkisg> You can also include multiple names in one line
<alkisg> dpkg --purge etc linux1 linu2 linux3...
<alkisg> So that you don't wait a lot
<latitude> ok I will try that
<alkisg> latitude: open another terminal, and type: uname -r
<alkisg> This is the name of the kernel that you're using now
<alkisg> Don't remove that one
<latitude> I can remove ever other one except that one right?
<latitude> what is the command to check what I purged
<latitude> it has freed up some space already
<latitude> How do I use apt to remove the rest
<diogenes_> sudo apt autoremove
<latitude> error: unmet dependencies linux-image-extra...
<diogenes_> try with -f at the end
<diogenes_>  sudo apt autoremove -f
<latitude> when I run that is says the images that I purged will be installed
<diogenes_> lol copy/paste and share the link
<diogenes_> before you take any further actions
 * diogenes_ will be back in a few minutes
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043951/
<alkisg> latitude: press "n", no there
<alkisg> You don't want to reinstall all those kernels
<alkisg> latitude: run this command: dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic linux-image-4.4.0-28-generic linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic linux-image-4.4.0-45-generic linux-image-4.4.0-47-generic linux-image-4.4.0-57-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-28-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-36-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38
<alkisg> latitude: in case irc cut it, here it is: http://paste.debian.net/plain/997571
<alkisg> Once that is finished, *then* run sudo apt install -f
<alkisg> Autoremove will come later.
<latitude> ok. working on it
<latitude> Here is what I get when I run sudo apt install -f  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044095/
<alkisg> latitude: say yes there
<alkisg> Watch out for errors
<alkisg> I'll be afk for 20', so here are the next steps:
<alkisg> 1) see no errors
<alkisg> 2) sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> 3) reboot
<alkisg> 4) sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove ==> pastebin before saying yes there
<latitude> ok its running
<latitude> I got errors :(
<diogenes_> latitude, again? what errors share the link
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044130/
<latitude> Man the is PAINFUL!!!!!
<latitude> this*
<diogenes_> latitude, remeber it's your first time, everything is painful at the first time
<diogenes_> absolutely everything
<latitude> I use linux a work but that most a file server and I use that to write c code for embedded systems
<diogenes_> everything has a solution just be patient
<latitude> Yeah I have to work on my patients...lol
<diogenes_> did you run sudo apt autoremove -f
<latitude> Yeah it asked me if I wanted to install the packages the I purged
<latitude> HEre is the output from that command   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043951/
<diogenes_> latitude, you still alive?
<latitude> yeah man
<latitude> I posted the link from the result
<diogenes_> the result of sudo apt autoremove -f?
<latitude> yeah
<diogenes_> post it one more time I got disconnected
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26043951/
<diogenes_> I hope you didn't run yes
<latitude> I hit no
<diogenes_> ok one more time run: dpkg -l '*linux*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<latitude> http://termbin.com/ezyj
<latitude> I noticed after I used the purge command that worked I had freed up some space. But once alksig told me to run sudo apt install -f I lost the free space I gained
<alkisg> latitude: back. sorry, i misread your last pastebin, you shouldn't have pressed yes there
<diogenes_> run:sudo dpkg --purge --force-all linux-headers-4.4.0-21-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-28-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-31-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-36-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-38-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-45-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-47-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-57-generic
<alkisg> latitude: let's go again, use the previous command, http://paste.debian.net/plain/997571
<latitude> here is what I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044322/
<alkisg> ...followed by this one: http://paste.debian.net/plain/997575
<alkisg> latitude: what was/is the name of uname -r?
<latitude> -66
<alkisg> latitude: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<latitude> I;m removing the headers
<alkisg> OK, although headers don't have anything in /boot
<latitude> http://termbin.com/8bwe
<latitude> thats from df -h
<alkisg> latitude: ok. let's do the quicker method... do those, stop if you ever see errors:
<alkisg> sudo -i
<alkisg> cp -a /boot /var/tmp/boot
<alkisg> umount /boot
<alkisg> cp -a /var/tmp/boot/* /boot/
<alkisg> apt install -f
<alkisg> Note, don't reboot until everything is done, including some others I'll write later
<latitude> ok
<latitude> Here is the output from apt install -f   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044431/
<alkisg> latitude: press y
<latitude> 40% done
<alkisg> latitude: to explain: we'll use a temporary /boot to fix everything, which has no space issues, and then copy the result to the real /boot
<alkisg> I.e. now you can run apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get purge --auto-remove etc etc, with no issues at all. Just don't reboot until we copy the result back to the real /boot
<latitude> I figured something like that was happening with cp command
<latitude> had some errors
<latitude> erros were encountered while processing linux-image-exrta-4.4.0-45-generic same for -47 -57
<latitude> its doen
<latitude> done
<latitude> What was the sudo -i command for??
<alkisg> sudo -i gives you permanent sudo access
<latitude> alkisg you still there??
<alkisg> You exit by typing "exit"
<alkisg> So we don't need to type sudo each time
<latitude> is that the same as sudo bash?
<alkisg> sudo bash is bad actually, sudo -i is better
<alkisg> Put the errors to pastebin
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044505/
<alkisg> This doesn't help. Put more lines, the actual error is above that.
<alkisg> It's ok to copy 100 lines, it's not ok to copy 10 :)
<latitude> lol ok
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044529/
<latitude> looks like some where half installed and can't be configured
<alkisg> try this: apt-get purge --auto-remove linux-image-extra-4.4.0-45-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-47-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-57-generic
<alkisg> show pastebin before pressing yes
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044561/
<latitude> forget that one
<latitude> here is the one you want
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044568/
<alkisg> latitude: go for it, press y
<latitude> done
<latitude> now what
<alkisg> latitude: try plain apt-get purge --auto-remove
<alkisg> Does it remove anything?
<latitude> said 0 upgraded, 0newly installed, 0 to remove
<alkisg> Cool
<alkisg> Now apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> (dist-upgrade means normal upgrade, not go to a newer ubuntu...)
<latitude> it will us 96.7 mb of additional space...continue
<latitude> use*
<alkisg> sure
<latitude> 30%
<latitude> 50%
<latitude> Is this happening because the old kernals are still on my system?
<alkisg> Which part is happenning?
<alkisg> The 101 kernel was never properly installed
<latitude> this whole this /boot being full
<alkisg> This is the one that you'll want to reboot into
<alkisg> Yes, it's because you never bothered to remove the old ones
<alkisg> Run apt-get purge --auto-remove from time to time.
<alkisg> Also, it's not worth it to have a separate /boot...
<latitude> great that was my next question
<latitude> yeah. Not sure why
<latitude> I did that
<latitude> looks like everything is getting unpacked
<alkisg> I'm going to give you a script that properly purges old kernels
<latitude> wow thats great man
<alkisg> It's in greek, don't get scared, you'll just press ok when prompted
<alkisg> We're using it in 1000+ schools here
<latitude> cool I have written some scripts
<alkisg> Did apt finish?
<latitude> not yet still unpacking
<alkisg> Open another terminal, and type:
<alkisg> sudo wget https://git.launchpad.net/sch-scripts/plain/share/sch-scripts/purge-kernels?id=c92627515847e6a031b1f5a8361f36563e76ea02 -Ο /usr/local/bin/purge-kernels
<alkisg> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/purge-kernels
<alkisg> After that, when you want to remove older kernels, just run sudo purge-kernels, it will keep the newest and the running one, which is the best thing to do
<alkisg> (it will prompt you and tell you which packages it will remove etc etc)
<latitude> ok only some of that script is in greek some I can read
<alkisg> You can translate the 3 greek lines if you want
<alkisg> I'll need to leave in a few minutes so let's finish quickly
<alkisg> Did apt finish?
<latitude> not lol
<alkisg> Meh :D
<alkisg> What's the size of /boot now? du -sh /boot
<latitude> command didnt work
<alkisg> That doesn't help, use copy/paste of messages :)
<alkisg> du -sh /boot
<alkisg> That should work without issues...
<latitude> sorry i wasn't root
<latitude> 665m
<alkisg> Ouch, you'll need to run purge kernels before you copy it back :)
<alkisg> Wait until apt finishes of course
<alkisg> Then run purge-kernels, put the result to pastebin before pressing yes, and ping me
<latitude> done!
<latitude> how do I ping?
<latitude> i ran that command again now /root is 460M
<alkisg> Ping means to write my name, alkisg
<alkisg> It makes a sound in the other person's computer
<latitude> got it
<latitude> apt finished
<alkisg> You can use tab in irc to autocomplete names, e.g. lat<tab> => autocompletes latitude
<alkisg> OK, run purge-kernels
<latitude> there was an error with apt
<alkisg> Use pastebin again
<latitude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26044707/
<alkisg> No space left on device?! Which device, we don't have /boot mounted...
<alkisg> latitude: actually, do you mind if I help with vnc to finish faster? It's almost midnight here...
<latitude> yeah sure
<alkisg> sudo apt install x11vnc
<alkisg> x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> apt install might fail because of the other errors, but x11vnc should run anyway
<latitude> ok
<alkisg> latitude: I think you're good
<latitude> wow man that was GREAT!!!
<alkisg> Is grub installed in /dev/sda?
<alkisg> I'd like to reinstall it just in case...
<latitude> not sure
<alkisg> Can you reboot just to make sure,before I leave?
<latitude> yeah I will be right back
<alkisg> If it doesn't... you'd need a live cd or something
<alkisg> I'm hoping it'll boot fine though :)
<latitude> think I have a usb stick with linux on it
<alkisg> Cool, go for reboot
<latitude> ok I hope to be back soon
<latitude> YEAH alkisg
<alkisg> :)
<latitude> it worked
<latitude> thank you so much
<alkisg> Cool. Now you are with 101 kernel, run sudo purge-kernels once more to remove 66
<alkisg> Good night all :)
<latitude> ok thank you
<latitude> alkisg, all purged from -66. you where a great help
<latitude> I added you as a friend
<adam5isalive> Hey gents
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-26
<mrrobot_> Hi all
<matt__> hey
<mrrobot_> I just installed Ubuntu Mate on Rasp Pi3, with 64gb mSD. Trying to run update through software updater (479.5mb) but keeps saying Not enough free disk space on disk '/boot'
<matt__> for me, I had the same problem until I read the Ubuntu default splash screen, you need to click on the button "Raspberry Pi Information"
<matt__> Under "resizing the file system" there is a button. Hit that and reboot.
<mrrobot_> hmm, is that the choose an option to discover your new operating system?
<matt__> it's in the welcome screen on the right, there is a red button
<matt__> your in the right place
<mrrobot_> Yep found it, but it says its already been resized :(
<mate|8014> Hi. I'm evaluating ubuntu mate 17.10 in a VM. I find I have to hit windows key not once but twice to be able to interact with the menu with the keyboard. Is this normal?
<arm> Hey guys, no matter what I've tried internal lenovo thinkpad microphone is working with skype! alsamixer , sound control seems fine. same laptop is ok with windows! has anyone came across the same issue?
<diogenes_> arm, you said it's working so what's the problem?
<arm> diogenes_, I'm not sure, what the problem is. I can hear others on skype but they can't hear me.
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> arm, u there?
<arm> yes
<diogenes_> go to this website, you gonna have to allow the microphone and try to say something loud
<diogenes_> https://www.onlinemictest.com/
<arm> go fuck yourself
<diogenes_> nasty troll :)
<arm> yes you are
<arm> mother fucker
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<diogenes_> guys we've got a troll here
<DalekSec> He uh, quit already..
<mate|84212> Hola!
<swift110> hey all
<diogenes_> hey
<Roden> can anyone tell me how to make it so that I can launch android stuudio from the launcher in mate?
<Roden> I think I figured it out hopefully here
<mate|84212> No puedo instalar offfice
<diogenes_> mate|84212, Ahi esta libreoffice
<stooj> :b 14
<cm2> anyone knows if its possible to render the window title to the left? as
<cm2>              opposed to centered?
<lenovo> Hello
<losenglish> Newby: "Waiting for unattended-upgr to exit???"
<losenglish> Stuck that way for some time now...
<ouroumov> hi losenglish
<losenglish> Hello ouroumov
<ouroumov> This is a side effect of security updates being installed automatically by default in the background
<ouroumov> losenglish, if you want to prevent this from happening again, you may change the update policy in the "Software & Update" settings
<losenglish> What is a reasonable time?
<losenglish> Under the updates tab?
<ouroumov> losenglish, yeah, change from "download and install automatically" to "display immediately"
<losenglish> Thanks... another question... When I first booted, it resized my boot partition and now I can't update softwaware since there is not space.  I tried mounting the other partition.
<diogenes_> losenglish, run in terminal: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the  link here
<losenglish> http://termbin.com/91pq
<diogenes_> 63MB for /boot?
<diogenes_> also the output of this: uname -r | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and this:
<diogenes_> dpkg -l '*linux*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<losenglish> bOOT IS 63mb  CORRECT
<losenglish> uname -r | nc termbin.com 999
<diogenes_> one more 9
<diogenes_> at the end 9999
<losenglish> http://termbin.com/2lqu
<diogenes_> and the other command?
<losenglish> [-46bCDdhjklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length]
<losenglish> 	  [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port] [-q seconds] [-s source]
<losenglish> 	  [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<losenglish> 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<diogenes_> losenglish, this one run in terminal: dpkg -l '*linux*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<losenglish> Second partition is 29..7GB
<losenglish> http://termbin.com/l3ob
<diogenes_> hmm ok it's just way too little space for /boot partition, I don't think you should even make a separate /boot partition
<losenglish> Can I expand the boot partition or mount the second one?
<diogenes_> I have never even made a separate /boot partition so maybe someone who has done this before, could help here
<losenglish> umbufdisk -l
<strilec1994> hi
<mich1x> Hello
<mich1x> Wanted to say that this should be the main flavor of ubuntu
<diogenes_> hehe
<diogenes_> why?
<mich1x> Don't know just works better for me then ubuntu
<mich1x> faster, store works normal
<mich1x> better ui selection
<diogenes_> good
<mich1x> just my opiniom
<diogenes_> ok your opinion is reported to canonical
<mich1x> @diogenes_, how comes that :D?
<diogenes_> mich1x, they said that they agree with you :)
<mich1x> suuure 1 minute reply :D
<diogenes_> they have a red line 24/7
<mich1x> is it possible to install ubuntu mate without creating a new partition table? I'am booting and installing the os on the same hdd
<diogenes_> yes but depends on the current setup
<mich1x> win10 here on ssd, seperate hdd for linux with created partition for booting, during mate install with custom partition it says that it cant rewrite partition table(since the boot medium and install is on the same hdd i guess)
<mich1x> i didnt select to write a new partition table, the os does this automatically i guess
<diogenes_> be careful with a8topart9tioning
<diogenes_> auto*
<mich1x> you mean autoparitioning? I manually partition it but like i said the installer is stuck because it cant rewrite the partition table its booting from
<diogenes_> just reformat the previuos /part and just reassign /home and swap without reformatting
<mich1x> so the goal would be to disable auto partition table rewriting
<diogenes_> also you might need a /boot/efi partition
<diogenes_> but it depends
<mich1x> just checked the disk in windows disk tool and its unallocated
<mich1x> so the partition wasnt created
<mich1x>  i will  try to create the partitions with diskpart from live boot, and then try to install after this brb
<mich1x> almost got it
<mich1x> it says i can install but cant format/modify
<mich1x> i did a swap partition in the disks utility and it needs to be formated to thats why it got stuck this time
<mich1x> last try im pretty sure it will work now
<mate|88231> Hi, I'm testing ubuntu MATE in a VM. I find I have to press the windows key twice before I can navigate the menu with the keyboard. Is this normal?
<mate|77492> not a lot of talking
